# Vida e Clima em Évora



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2013 às 15:26)

Boas ! Estou dividido em para o ano ir viver ou para Coimbra ou para Évora, mas prefiro Évora.

Como é o clima em Évora ? A cidade é boa para se viver ?

Obrigado Malta !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Fev 2013 às 15:54)

Boas André. Évora é uma cidade espectacular para se viver, vivi lá três anos e só tenho pena de já lá e não estar. O clima é o clima "normal" correspondente e característico da região alentejana, com Invernos frios e Verões muito quentes. Coimbra não a conheço como habitante, só de visita. 

Agora é assim, esta é a opinião de um estudante universitário... Depende do que fores fazer para Évora... Mas penso que seja ir para a universidade. Estou enganado?


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2013 às 16:05)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Boas André. Évora é uma cidade espectacular para se viver, vivi lá três anos e só tenho pena de já lá e não estar. O clima é o clima "normal" correspondente e característico da região alentejana, com Invernos frios e Verões muito quentes. Coimbra não a conheço como habitante, só de visita.
> 
> Agora é assim, esta é a opinião de um estudante universitário... Depende do que fores fazer para Évora... Mas penso que seja ir para a universidade. Estou enganado?



É isso mesmo, tirar o curso de Geografia lá em Évora e ficar a morar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Fev 2013 às 17:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> É isso mesmo, tirar o curso de Geografia lá em Évora e ficar a morar.



Foi mesmo isso que lá tirei!! 

MP


----------



## DaniFR (23 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

AndréFrade disse:


> É isso mesmo, tirar o curso de Geografia lá em Évora e ficar a morar.


Não é por eu ser de Coimbra, mas se vais para a universidade, a melhor vida académica é em Coimbra 



Serenata Monumental


----------

